# tylenol pm



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

option 1 for me


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Never.

1) I have access to better painkillers than Tylenol.

2) Antihistamines do zip to put me to sleep.

Thus, it's quite useless to me.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

i read that some druggies are mixing tylenol pm with heroin.

i guess the police state will be banning tylenol pm soon. or else they will place them behind the counter and make you sign for them, like they did with the cold medications.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Never

I got access to WAY stronger pain killers and I got sleep aids that are stronger, all of which are free to me, unlike Tylenol PM which I have to pay for.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

Noca said:


> Never
> 
> I got access to WAY stronger pain killers and I got sleep aids that are stronger, all of which are free to me, unlike Tylenol PM.


free?

oh that is right. you all have a modern health care system.

civilized countries do.

america, of course doesnt.


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_.._


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: tylenol pm*



odun said:


> i read that some druggies are mixing tylenol pm with heroin.


Well, then they're really stupid junkies. Tylenol is liver toxic. It's the world's most popular suicide drug -- but you wouldn't try to kill yourself with it if you realized that it's a miserable slow death by liver failure that takes a couple weeks.

Junkies do their best to avoid narcotics mixed with Tylenol (if they have any sense at all). They want stuff like pure oxycodone, not Percocet (oxy +Tylenol) nor Vicodin (hydrocodone + Tylenol).

Now we've established that junkies certainly have no use for the Tylenol part. The PM just means it contains Benadryl, one of the old antihistamines that most folks find sedating, except me. Is this in case you can only afford crappy quality heroin and need a bit extra to make you pass out in the corner? Seems hard liquor would get that job done better than an allergy pill if passing out is your idea of fun.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm hardly ever in pain. Maybe once a year I'll get a major headache and take some aspirin. Otherwise, I'm drug-free. :banana 
..except for caffeine. :mushy


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

> Seems hard liquor would get that job done better than an allergy pill if passing out is your idea of fun.


alcohol disturbs sleep.

sure it may make you pass out, but it doesnt give you a restful night's sleep.


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

I take sleep aid (diphenhydramine) four to five nights a week.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Since I figured out what makes you sleepy is the antihistamines, I just take something like benadryl, though i think tylenol makes something now called "simply sleep" which is probably yea...pretty much benadryl. 

I'm not so nice to my liver, I take a lot of tylenol when I'm on my period. I used to take advil, but man, that stuff is tough on your stomach.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

ok, I do take a drug sometimes at night - Doxylamine succinate:


> Doxylamine is a member of the ethanolamine class of antihistamines and has anti-allergy power superior to almost every other antihistamine on the market, with the exception of diphenhydramine (Benadryl®). It is also the most effective over-the-counter sedative available in the United States, and more sedating than some prescription hypnotics.


I can attest to it's strength. Its sedation ability is waaaay more effective than diphenhydramine. I even cut each 25mg pill into 4 pieces, and it's still very strong stuff. A box of 30 pills lasts me about six months. I don't take it every night because it loses its effectiveness.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I am kind of wary about drinking alcohol and taking anything like Tylenol or Advil. Isn't that kind of an extra shot to the liver? What stinks is that I am often in pain when I happen to be drinking, so I don't feel good about taking any pain reliever. Recently I had about 1/3 of a Vicodin and even though it was such a small amount, it worked twice as good as any over the counter medicine would. My upper back felt so much better and it felt good to fall asleep.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Yes, I just take generic benadryl when I need a sleep aid. It's cheaper than the tylenol pm product.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

People who drink a lot should avoid taking Tylenol or other products that contain Acetaminophen like cough syrups and cold medicines....

http://www.answers.com/topic/tylenol-liver-damage


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

BeNice said:


> I am kind of wary about drinking alcohol and taking anything like Tylenol or Advil. Isn't that kind of an extra shot to the liver?


Advil is hard on the kidneys while Tylenol is hard on the liver. If one had a choice I would think kidney failure would be preferable to liver failure. :lol Also there's something about acetaminophen that is supposedly not good for the lungs either. :stu But I still take some now and then. I like to switch off between Advil and Tylenol when I have a headache. I've never take the pm version.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

I've never taken it, but Thunder eats it like it's candy. He has headaches all the time though from anxiety and being stressed out. I wish the doctor's would give him something that would help, but finding a helpful doctor is like finding a needle in a hay stack.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Never......I take Aleve in extreme situations, though :stu.


----------

